# Pick Preference



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

This might seems strange but I just can't seem to use regular size picks. I've only been playing about 6 months now but my technique is such that if I use a standard size pick, a la Gibson or Dunlop, the index finger on my picking hand always hits the strings and to change my technique feels uncomfortable. I recently switched to Fender picks, you know those huge triangle shaped jobbies that nobody seems to use, and it made all the difference in the world. Maybe it's just because I'm new but there has to be somebody else out there with the same experience. What do y'all use?


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm still trying to find my "happy place" pick wise-tried a few now, been at it almost a year.

I'm at work right now, when I get home I'll round 'em up and make a list with my thoughts on each (for what my thoughts are worth anyhoo)

Back at ya in a few hours! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Tried them all and now use the small Jazz picks, find it easy to mute a string with my thumb when swithch up to another chord..really cleaned up my tone.

Use whatever works for you and Always....Keep one in your pocket!

Bev


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

I can only use two picks even though i haven't actually tried any new picks in ages. My first is a Dunlop Tortex Jazz H3 and the other is a Jazz III.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a hard time with anything other than a jazz III or my fingers, although I'm playign around with plastic thumpick and metal fingerpicks...finding that a bit weird though but I hear its worth it (I'll play like Freddie King once I get used to it right?).
Don't sweat it, just use what feels comfortable. Buddy Guy uses those huge triangular flatpicks, and he's no slouch.

I've always got at least a dozen jazz IIIs on my person at any given time it seems. Every time I reach for change for the bus or for my keys it's accompanied by a shower of picks. They're great for playing tiddlywinks too (I have a 2 year old, what can I say?)


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm all about the jazz III.

Since starting to play with them, i haven't been able to go back..


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

About 10 years ago I discovered Brain picks for the first tme... never looked back since... I do like the Dunlop Jazz III picks also... but I don't play them regularily... 

for me it's Brain 1mm


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I use regular Dunlop medium gauge picks.....the yellow ones.


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

I seem to prefer heavier with my Strat (Dunlop Big Stubby 2.0mm, Dunlop Tortex .96mm, Fender Heavy 1.0mm) and lighter with my SG (Dunlop Riffs .73 or .5mm)

I still got a lot of learnin' to do tho....

sdsre


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I like brainpicks too. When I first started playing guitar I switched over from bass. Naturally I just went straight to fingerstyle guitar! When I finally figured out that 3/4 of the cool techniques and tones I heard on records were the result of playing with a pick I started trying too. I found that, for some reason, I just couldn't hold onto a smooth pick. It would end up on the floor and I'd be playing fingerstyle again. The textured faces of the brainpicks helped enough that now I'm not fussy anymore. I am finding that as I get better (i.e. can play lead well enough to fool non-musicians) I like harder/thicker picks than I did as a beginner.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm flexible, as long as the pick isn't.:smile:
As I've noted before I mostly use Tortex 1.14 or Gator Grips 1.14.
However I have started using my fingers more overall on all my guitars, but that depends what I'm playing.

As far as more of a breakdown-
I prefer Tortex with my Les Paul and my AF95, but the Gator Grip with my other electrics.
I really like the aluminum Teckpick on my 12 string--it sounds great for strumming.
On bass and classical I mostly use my fingers.

I also have & use Brain picks, several Stash picks-especially the Double Pick & the Wicked Pick. I also have a 28 year old pick I still use--a Triplet Double pick. Then there's the Big Stubby, Speedpick, etc, etc.

I've also started using Wedgie picks.

I have fun experimenting.

But mostly? It's the Tortex & Gator Grips.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Dunlop Jazz III XL


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Dunlop Tortex. The orange ones. Not sure but I think they're 0.60" I moved up recently from the red ones which were thinner at around 0.46" or so I think.


----------



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

I use Dunlop Pitch Black picks, any gauge, but somtimes I break out my Stubby and play around with that. My hands get sweaty, though sometimes, and I find it hard to hold on to the Stubby. Not a problem with the Pitch Black Dunlops, though.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow. I'm surprised by the number of people using Dunlop Jazz III picks, I've been using them exclusively for years but all of my guitar playing friends hate them. Many prefer bigger, more flexible picks. Others yet will play with anything.

The Dunlop Jazz III picks are unlike anything else that I've tried. They have a darker sound and reduce pick noise. I love how they sound and feel. I use the red ones on electric guitars and the black ones on acoustic guitars. Yes, the two colors sound different. These picks last forever, until you loose them, basically. I've been using the same one for a year and a half I think. But I do have a pretty big supply in case Dunlop stops making them.


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks like I need to grab some Jazz III's next time I'm at the music store and see what they're all about!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

pattste said:


> Wow. I'm surprised by the number of people using Dunlop Jazz III picks, I've been using them exclusively for years but all of my guitar playing friends hate them. Many prefer bigger, more flexible picks. Others yet will play with anything.
> 
> The Dunlop Jazz III picks are unlike anything else that I've tried. They have a darker sound and reduce pick noise. I love how they sound and feel. I use the red ones on electric guitars and the black ones on acoustic guitars. Yes, the two colors sound different.


I agree - a darker sound and less pick noise......I exclusively use Jazz III's now....but for a while I couldn't decide - I was having a lot of trouble with sweep picking arpeggios with the jazz (I kept skipping over strings inadvertently) so I'd flip to a dunlop nylon .6 mm and that would feel better - but only for a while then I'd switch back and the sweep picking would be perfect with the jazz....then in a vicious circle - it would start to feel awkward again so I'd switch and so on and so on....I found myself playing with either of the 2 picks - the one I wasn't using held in my mouth till I needed it .I'm glad I worked that issue through - just Jazz III 's for me now


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I like them normal size but thick. The V-picks are really sweet (www.v-picks.com) and I just got some Brossard picks (www.brossardpicks.com) and they are great too. I also use the Dunlop Gator 2mm and Big Stubby.


----------



## Chris Browne (Dec 1, 2008)

Most of the time it's Fender Extra Heavy for me, but it's worth noting that experimenting with different gauges/materials/shapes is a cheap way to explore new tones and techniques.

And I can indulge my occasional Pick Aquisition Syndrome without worrying about guilt or having to justify a purchase to my spouse!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What is the difference between the black and red Jazz III picks ? I have not noticed a difference yet, though I admit I haven't been paying close attention. I only have electrics.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> What is the difference between the black and red Jazz III picks ? I have not noticed a difference yet, though I admit I haven't been paying close attention. I only have electrics.


They are made of a different material. The red ones are nylon, the black ones are stiffo nylon, whatever that is. It is hard for me to find the words to describe the difference. I would say the red ones have a slightly more defined, clearer sound. I found a discussion at the link below:

http://www.squidoo.com/JazzIII

"The difference in the material as far as playing is that the Black Stiffo Nylon material is just a tad easier to grip, but the Red Nylon material gives you a bit of a brighter tone."

There's also a new variant made of Ultex, they're dark yellow. I have never seen them in the stores locally and I'm not going to order them because I've tried other Ultex picks and didn't like the feel or the sound. Some on The Gear Page have switched over to them.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

Tortex black gold Jazz 1.14mm for me. I have used the Ultex Jazz III which I find are brighter than the Black Gold, but both are the same shape.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I ask the sales guy at L&M (Downtown T.O.) about the difference between the red and the black Jazz IIIs and he thought they were the same - and this was no newbie either.

I've never seen the Jazz III XLs.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Good, it's not just me. When I started I just assumed a pick was a pick.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

happydude said:


> Good, it's not just me. When I started I just assumed a pick was a pick.


I think I was a little more sophisticated than that. There were thin, medium and heavy picks. I liked medium. :smile:


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I ask the sales guy at L&M (Downtown T.O.) about the difference between the red and the black Jazz IIIs and he thought they were the same - and this was no newbie either.


As I said, they are made of different material. If you check a bag, it says right there on the package.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

happydude said:


> This might seems strange but I just can't seem to use regular size picks. I've only been playing about 6 months now but my technique is such that if I use a standard size pick, a la Gibson or Dunlop, the index finger on my picking hand always hits the strings and to change my technique feels uncomfortable. I recently switched to Fender picks, you know those huge triangle shaped jobbies that nobody seems to use, and it made all the difference in the world. Maybe it's just because I'm new but there has to be somebody else out there with the same experience. What do y'all use?


I too am new having only been playing since March. I also like Fender picks a lot, preferably mediums.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

I only use pink dunlop .71's Can't remember when I started using them but I buy them by the bag now. Plus no one really wants to take them because their pink!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I tried some of the black Jazz IIIs and didn't like em. They felt like a huge hunk of plastic. The red ones are perfect, although I haven't tried the tortex (or ultex or semtex???) ones (and have no idea what ***tex is...). I really like the shape, small and unobtrusive, and they do seemto last forever. I have a dozen or so in a jar, but still mainly use the first one I bought some time in the mid-late 90s. It's getting a bit dirty but it lives in the little condom pocket in my jeans.
And like I said they're great for tiddlywinks... 

dolphinstreet, you like the vpicks? I was completely put off by the whole used car salesman schtick of the guy selling them on TGP. I figured they were expensive snakeoil. (Mind you, it would still take a lot to convince me to pay $20+ for a pick)


----------



## NOS Gary (May 3, 2007)

Boy, I'm really enjoying this thread. I just very recently went through A-B'ing a ton a different picks for my own edification, looking for the "ultimate" one (it ain't out there, by the way). Went to L&M and bought a whole whack of varying types, tryed 'em out at home through an amp, and I was pretty surprised at what a difference something we rarely discuss makes in the "tone chain".

You know, some felt great; tone - not so much, some were good for single notes, some sounded better for chording. I probably over-analyzed everything, but I'm sure Eric Johnson must give this some thought too!:smile: I settled on the Dunlop Big Stubby 2mm, although sometimes I grab the 1mm. I wish they made a Big Stubby in 1.5mm.

Let's hear more!


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

I use Jazz IIIs.

Red gives me a rounder attack. Black a more aggressive attack. The differences are pretty subtle though, so I wouldn't get all hung up on it.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

NOS Gary said:


> I probably over-analyzed everything, but I'm sure Eric Johnson must give this some thought too!


He uses red jazz IIIs...:bow:
he even has a signature model which is getting bit silly


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Most of the times I go in music shops to ogle the hardware I don't have the cash to buy what I really want (MORE GUITARS!!!! LOL!), but I always have to buy SOMETHING to make myself feel like it wasn't a wasted trip. Usually it's strings or picks. I ALWAYS buy picks that I haven't tried before, just out of curiosity. I used to use the black 1mm. Dunlops exclusively, but a few years ago I tried some George Dennis 'Super' 1.05mm. blue nylon picks (here's the link: http://www.george-dennis.cz/pages/picks.htm), and now I only use the Dunlops when I can't find the Supers (and they ARE hard to find-are you listening L&M???). They are good sturdy picks with good grip and they don't seem to wear out quite as quickly as the Dunlops. Just my two cents' worth,
-Mikey
Oh, here's another one...for just strumming my acoustic (not as much for picking lines) I like using these Dunlop nylon Fin picks: http://www.jimdunlop.com/index.php?page=products/pip&id=7&pmh=products/picks. I use a light gauge pick, not sure which off the top of my head, but it is light grey in colour (maybe even the .67 like in the pic). and strum with the serrated edge of the pick. For chording, it adds a bit of a faux twelve-string shimmer to the sound. Not sure if that's how they are intended to be used, but it works for me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> Most of the times I go in music shops to ogle the hardware I don't have the cash to buy what I really want (MORE GUITARS!!!! LOL!), but I always have to buy SOMETHING to make myself feel like it wasn't a wasted trip. Usually it's strings or picks. I ALWAYS buy picks that I haven't tried before, just out of curiosity.


That's why I have so many picks--and so many different types.
One of these days I'll have to compile a list. I seldom buy picks that just look different--as they're not actually different to use.



Spikezone said:


> I used to use the black 1mm. Dunlops exclusively, but a few years ago I tried some George Dennis 'Super' 1.05mm. blue nylon picks (here's the link: http://www.george-dennis.cz/pages/picks.htm), and now I only use the Dunlops when I can't find the Supers (and they ARE hard to find-are you listening L&M???). They are good sturdy picks with good grip and they don't seem to wear out quite as quickly as the Dunlops. Just my two cents' worth,
> -Mikey


I've got one of those as well--and it's a nice pick. I don't remember where I bought mine--It might have been at L&M--but I was at 3 or 4 stores that day--and bought picks at all of them.
I used nylon picks years ago when I discovered Herco picks--then they seemed to disappear


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

What about all those fancy picks? Bone, metal, wood, coconut, abalone etc...? I've been looking at the V-picks, the Red Bear, Dugain, etc...

ANy of them similar to a Dunlop Jazz III and worth switching/trying? at 30$ a piece, it better be worth it 

Marc


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

buy some nice polycarbonate or wood and make your own picks!
works amazing for me!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I love the Dava picks.


----------



## canadiangeordie (Jan 10, 2009)

ive started using Cactus Picks and cant use anything now, though admittedly ive never tried the Jazz's.

They guy i get my strings from sends me a free pack of 20 with every purchase and ive never dropped one yet (used to be a major issue hammering away at Napalm Death riffs in a darkened basement). Theyre pretty versatile, in thin, med and heavy. I find i use the heavy when chugging along with mostly power chords, and the mediums when playing songs with faster licks or solos.

Anyone else find it harder to play faster stuff with a Heavy pick? Maybe my technique needs work...

I was also given a pick from Brian of Soilent Green when i went to see them and he used the Dunlop Mediums with the white residue on...but had pin-pricked holes all over the top of it. Thought that was an interesting idea. But these Cactus picks have that down...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

canadiangeordie said:


>


Those interest me--I must look for some.


----------



## sbowman128675 (Feb 27, 2009)

im using the Jim Dunlop Jazz3 Pick. great picks


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

Yoda said:


> Dunlop Tortex. The orange ones. Not sure but I think they're 0.60" I moved up recently from the red ones which were thinner at around 0.46" or so I think.


I recently made the EXACT opposite switch.. from orange to red, and I couldn't be happier. 

To the OP, I too hit my index finger sometimes(while playing funk with a harder attack) and since have developed quite a index finger/nail toughness. 

I havn't really found a cure for it, except for knowingly avoiding it occasionally. 

michael


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm gonna resurrect this thread...I just ordered a sampler of V-Picks coz I've been hearing so much about them lately. Anyone else using them yet?


----------



## niangelo (Aug 12, 2009)

Brain picks are very nice, as well as George L's. Anything with a nice grip in the .88-1.00 range is fine by me.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Used a V-Pick that my buddy had for a while, and I still can't get over my Jazz 3 obsession. =D


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I picked up some Jazz IIIs to see what all the fuss was about and I still can't see what all the fuss is about. I find them a pain in the butt to use.

I'm a Dunlop Tortex .60 guy (Orange).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Picked up some *Dunlop Ultex Sharp* picks to experiment with the sharp point. I've used sharp points before but they always wore down quickly, but these should not. Not sure if I'm going to like these, but I like to experiment before I return to my usual picks (Ultex and Dava).

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I discovered Dunlop "Big Stubbys" when I was learning Mandolin and found that I love them for guitar too. I use the big 3.0 mm blue ones (the grey ones just don't seem to have the same tone), they're nice and stiff but still have a nice point on them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dunlop Ultex Jazz III's here. I love those picks!

That said, if I could get the Clayton Spikes in .88, I would be quite the happy camper.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Dunlop Jazz III max Grip... after 10 years using Brain 1mm I've changed over to these... excellent profile and grip pattern.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Seems Like Dunlop Jazz IIIs are fav here. I've got three sitting right in front of me.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Fender Heavy for Electric. Havent changed this since I started.
Clayton .45 mm / .56 mm / Martin .46 for Acoustic.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

dunlop gatorgrip, 2mm thick 

the sound I get from using this pick has a few similarities in feel that is akin to using my thumb, and makes playing easier as my picking hand doesn't have to work as hard to get the sound I want 

now if only there was a way to keep track of picks . . .when one has to order them in bulk bags to keep track of them then there's a wee bit of an issue here


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> Seems Like Dunlop Jazz IIIs are fav here. I've got three sitting right in front of me.


Once i tried them after a month I went back to Bt=rains... I found the areticulation and accuracy gain from the JIII's was well worth it so now I'm a full timer.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Anything that's fairly stiff and the little non-slip contour tabs on it works with my sweaty hands.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Tried them all and now use the small Jazz picks, find it easy to mute a string with my thumb when swithch up to another chord..really cleaned up my tone.
> 
> Use whatever works for you and Always....Keep one in your pocket!
> 
> Bev


+1 for the red Dunlop Jazz III


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Just picked up a variety test pack of Dava picks. They seem nice.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> Anything that's fairly stiff and the little non-slip contour tabs on it works with my sweaty hands.


opposite for me here in Calgary especially winter... my hands are too dry. A good greip pattern does the trick.


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

It's rare that anything in the guitar world gets consistent reviews like the Jazz III. Must pick some up tonight and try them...

I've been using the Dunlop "Lucky 13" 1mm picks. I find the "Roadster" version gives me the best tone hwopv


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't really have a whole lot prefference as far as brand, but I like to use .73mm picks.


----------



## naisen (Nov 25, 2009)

i used to be a green tortex guy but in the last year i have discovered the Brains are awesome. I found the Brain material (matter?) is a touch more flexy so i went up to 1.14 (orange) from the .88 tortex to compensate.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i suppose i'm mr. vanilla on this one, but i like the regulation 10 for a dollar fender med-heavy pics, but i'll use the dunlops in 1.14 mm if that's all i can get. 


maybe y'all already know this, but did you know that when they get worn, if you cant get out to get more, you can sharpen/reshape them by rubbing them on the carpet? works pretty well in a pinch.


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

I've always been a strong supporter of the JazzIII-sized Tortex M3 in green. Now they also make them in black with no other difference but the color.

I find that the JazzIII (red ones) are too slippy, and I don't like the plastic feel. So I like that same size, but in the .88mm Tortex feel. Sharp point.

No other way to go :smile:


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I got my sample pack of (seven) V-Picks yesterday and played around with them last night. Very interesting. The different shapes and sizes definitely have different sounds. I think I'm going to like them.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

for a truly unique and mind-expanding experience try the Jellyfish guitar pick....
http://www.jellifish.com/faq/index.html


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

six-string said:


> for a truly unique and mind-expanding experience try the Jellyfish guitar pick....
> http://www.jellifish.com/faq/index.html


Looks really interesting - I'd love to find one in a store, so I'll be on the lookout for that!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i like smaller picks, but they keep slipping.

any suggestions?

-your uncle bob


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

fret15 said:


> Looks really interesting - I'd love to find one in a store, so I'll be on the lookout for that!


My local L&M has them. I haven't picked one up yet, but I think I might next time I pop by to get some strings.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...i like smaller picks, but they keep slipping.
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> -your uncle bob


That's what I really like about the V-Picks....they don't slip out of my fingers.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Add me to the Jazz III group. I'm surprised there are so many fans out there and they're so popular. I thought I had just stumbled on a good thing by fluke.

I have the red and the black, and I thought they were the same, but I always thought they sounded different. Now I know it wasn't my imagination. I can't say which I prefer, they both work for me. I'm more interested in the grippy texture and the shape, and they seem identical in those regards.

I found the Brain picks at my local shop, and loved them. I've lost a couple, and am down to one .73mm, and my shop doesn't carry them any more. Who carries them in the Toronto area these days? 

I tend to use the Jazz III for picking, and lighter picks, usually the .73mm Brain, for rythm/strumming.

For the acoustic guitar, where I'm doing lots of strumming, I'm always looking for very light picks, that aren't too stiff, but also not too bouncy. I find that's the area where it's much tougher to find a pick that I like.

Thanks for reviving the thread. After blowing wads of cash during the Holidays, this has inspired me to have some low-cost fun and start experimenting with some different picks just to freshen up my playing.

--- D

EDIT: Upon further reflection, I realize that it's the Jazz III XL that I've been using. I have some Jazz III's, but I find them too small. I think I would need more experience and precision to be effective with the Jazz III.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Duster said:


> Add me to the Jazz III group. I'm surprised there are so many fans out there and they're so popular. I thought I had just stumbled on a good thing by fluke.
> 
> I have the red and the black, and I thought they were the same, but I always thought they sounded different. Now I know it wasn't my imagination. I can't say which I prefer, they both work for me. I'm more interested in the grippy texture and the shape, and they seem identical in those regards.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I saw Brain picks at the Bloor St. L&M


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

I used to use Dunlops .76mm and up but a few months ago I started using the .44 and thinner. Much better for strumming and chord work and for alternate picking or soloing in general I just choke down on the pick to stiffen it up a bit. Don't know why I didn't do this years ago.kqoct


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

JMann said:


> I used to use Dunlops .76mm and up but a few months ago I started using the .44 and thinner. Much better for strumming and chord work and for alternate picking or soloing in general I just choke down on the pick to stiffen it up a bit. Don't know why I didn't do this years ago.kqoct


.44 and thinner?  Sounds like I would rip one in half pretty quick! kkjuw


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

I've been using Jazz IIIs up until recently.

I initially got into them for the clean attack as it didn't make that bright "doink" sound when you hit the strings.

However, I've since switched to a darker sounding amp with less gain than what I used to use. For the longest time I stuck with Jazz IIIs and just edged the treble up, but I've since found that Dunlop Tortex's give me the rougher attack I was looking for.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, I was in my local shop last night and they've got the Brain picks again, so I stocked up in a bunch of different thicknesses. I also bought a couple of those Dava picks, they look interesting but haven't tried them yet.

Funny what a cheap and small thing can make guitar playing new and fresh again.

This has led me to another question for everyone in this thread:

Where do you keep your picks? What kinds of containers/jars do you use? My main pick holder is an old Marlboro matchbox, one of the more robust cardboard kind for wooden matches. It holds a bunch, but the rest are kind of strewn around the house on desks, bookshelves, coffee tables, etc. I've seen all these fancy purpose made tins and leather pockets, etc. Curious to know what everyone's using. Extra points for ghetto-tech.

--- D


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Duster said:


> Where do you keep your picks? What kinds of containers/jars do you use? My main pick holder is an old Marlboro matchbox, one of the more robust cardboard kind for wooden matches. It holds a bunch, but the rest are kind of strewn around the house on desks, bookshelves, coffee tables, etc. I've seen all these fancy purpose made tins and leather pockets, etc. Curious to know what everyone's using. Extra points for ghetto-tech.
> 
> --- D


Mine are kept in a Tupperware box for gigs (along with spare strings, slides, and other junk), but in 2 nice little bowls on my desk otherwise. The cat likes to steal them so I gotta be careful.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

Duster said:


> Well, I was in my local shop last night and they've got the Brain picks again, so I stocked up in a bunch of different thicknesses. I also bought a couple of those Dava picks, they look interesting but haven't tried them yet.
> 
> Funny what a cheap and small thing can make guitar playing new and fresh again.
> 
> ...


I recently bought a bunch of picks since mine seem to be rare (weird, because it's just green Tortex JazzIII-sized picks), so what I did is I bought those Dunlop pick holders, which are around 2 dollars each, and I keep one full pick holder (about 8 picks) in each case. Really handy because I know I'll have one even if I forget the ones I always carry around in my pocket, since they're in each case.

Plus, I have a small bowl for home.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Duster said:


> Where do you keep your picks? What kinds of containers/jars do you use? My main pick holder is an old Marlboro matchbox, one of the more robust cardboard kind for wooden matches. It holds a bunch, but the rest are kind of strewn around the house on desks, bookshelves, coffee tables, etc. I've seen all these fancy purpose made tins and leather pockets, etc. Curious to know what everyone's using. Extra points for ghetto-tech.
> 
> --- D


At home they stay in an old glass ashtray that has fallen and shattered a few times. These days it's probably more epoxy than glass!

I also keep my slides and capo in there.

Gigging/rehearsing, I usually keep some picks in my zippo pocket in my jeans, some more on top of my amp and a few more in a pick holder on my mic stand. And somehow I _STILL_ can't find one when I need it!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I bought very small ziploc type plastic bags in the crafts section of the dollar store. You get what must be 100 bags for a dollar. I put 5 picks in a bag and have one bag in every guitar case; Dunlop Jazz III red for electric guitars and black for acoustic (yes, they sound different). I have several more 5-packs in reserve. The Jazz III essentially lasts forever, I think I've used the same pick for 2 years now. Since I must have about 40 of them, I pretty much have a lifetime supply. I can't play with anything else it seems so I was paranoid that they would stop making them. By the way, all my guitar playing friends think I'm nuts for using such heavy picks.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

pattste said:


> By the way, all my guitar playing friends think I'm nuts for using such heavy picks.


Amateurs! kkjuw


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

A friend sent me some Gibson custom picks which I REALLY like. No thickness guide on them but they are probably around .75 mm. Very comfortable to use.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hollowbody
Thanks for the Zippo comment, I have stayed up for many nights trying to understand what that little pocket is for. I feel much better knowing that now!

2 years ago my sister inlaw gave me a small Christmas bucket with a lid, has the handle and everything..its about 3 inches high and bucket shaped. On the top she printed the bass and guitar treble cleffs. She filled it half way with all sorts of different guitar picks.
My girl said it was the cheapest gift she has ever seen and was very upset. I told her it was the most thoughtfull gift she could give me (had to watch my wording). To this day its sits on my desk in my music room full of picks ready to go..


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Bevo said:


> Hollowbody
> Thanks for the Zippo comment, I have stayed up for many nights trying to understand what that little pocket is for. I feel much better knowing that now!


Actually, the Zippo use is kind of revisionist history. Jeans first came out in the 19th C and Zippos didn't make it til 1932. The small pocket was supposed to be for pocket watches, but since no one carries a watch and fob anymore, it's kind of open season as to what pocket is for. When I smoked, it was always a Zippo. Now it's picks.



Bevo said:


> 2 years ago my sister inlaw gave me a small Christmas bucket with a lid, has the handle and everything..its about 3 inches high and bucket shaped. On the top she printed the bass and guitar treble cleffs. She filled it half way with all sorts of different guitar picks.
> My girl said it was the cheapest gift she has ever seen and was very upset. *I told her it was the most thoughtfull gift she could give me (had to watch my wording).* To this day its sits on my desk in my music room full of picks ready to go..


Hahahaha, yeah, I'll bet you did! That could've landed you in a heap of hot water.


----------



## crazydiamond (Dec 17, 2009)

Yellow Tortex, used 'em for years.


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

crazydiamond said:


> Yellow Tortex, used 'em for years.


same here.










tried many others but always come back to those.

i buy them in 72 packs


----------



## crazydiamond (Dec 17, 2009)

rbwi said:


> same here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have tried so many over the years, but the Tortex are still my fave.


----------



## robertkoa (Jun 7, 2010)

I am not a beginner and I agree that with the virtuoso stuff we are expected to be able to do today- the picks ARE too small .

If you place your thumb over the pick and index underneath there IS actually very little room between the fingers and hitting the strings.

About 1/4 to 1/2 inch longer is what is actually needed.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Well I've changed picks again... 10 years using the brain 1mm then changed over the the Jazz III Max Grip now I use the Jazz III Max which is a full size Jazz III. I hope to get some with the max grip soon but till then I just gouge scratch and scrape mine up for extra grip... does the trick


----------



## robertkoa (Jun 7, 2010)

Funny that you mentioned that.

I have played for decades and have close to or actual state of the art picking technique and Guess What.

The picks, for all the virtuoso stuff we are expected to do as a recording guitar pro etc. or as an instrumentalist- the picks ARE TOO SMALL for many.

Why ? Well , the standard Fender size was invented in the 40s or 50s.

IF you put your thumb completely over the top of the pick AND use your index finger for support underneath -there IS very little clearance for the index finger especially when the pick is angled for softer attack ( smoother).

Obviously anyone with "chops" has solved this and I'll give you 2 ways to grip that may help BUT- picks ACTUALLY should be about 1/4" to 3/4 inches LONGER for many modern players to allow a full thumb grip and clearance.

@ Possible things which may help are ;

A "Front grip" where the thumb is on the part of the pick furthest from the strings - NOT the corner NEAR the strings. Looking at the pick in position this would be between 9AM and NOON or front left corner as you look down with the pick angled. Your thumb will go BEYOND the pick slightly BUT the index finger underneath will NOT- it will be naturally near the center under the thumb comfortably AND slightly FURTHER from the strings than before.

There's ANOTHER GRIP that also works but hard to explain without pictures., but the thumb is SIMILAR to above and slighly more MIDDLE of PICK and the index finger is more under the right CLOSER to STRINGS back corner of pick. Thumb bends to control ANGLE in BOTH GRIPS and picking motion is mostly from wrist-NOT wiggling thumb back and forth for main power, thumb may move a bit but NOT primary engine.

You can take this to a teacher with some good chops and they can demonstrate what I mean by both approaches.

The Longer Pick would enable a bit more clearance and you could still get closer if you wanted. But there's very few picks that have addressed this fully.

I use alternate picking for arpeggios and skipping and people think I'm SWEEP PICKING but I'm not so my picking has to be accurate and NOT being the GIFTED TYPE- I REALLY had to figure this out- And I have.

Will be putting out a CD within about a year using this but will have lots of RHYTHM guitar parts and grooves ( still my best contribution, people have always liked my rhythm playing ), but I do have very strong chops now and do things with the pick that sound like tapping ( which I never learned how to do ) but it's all pick control.

I hope the above helps, tremelo picking- where you alternate pick one note at different speeds will isolate right hand picking- it WILL get comfortable and sure eventually.

If you watch a demo video (you tube of Paul Gilbert or Eric Johnson pick technique you'll see this above) . Good luck -it will get easier.

I use Tortex -the Blue ones and score them CAREFULLY with a knife for a better grip-if you score picks with a knife, DO NOT HOLD THEM DOWN WITH YOUR HAND, HOLD THEM DOWN WITH A TOOL  while you are scoring.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

Dunlop .88

the only problem i have,as far as picks go,is that they are like socks.....you know how when you go to get your socks out of the dryer,theres always an odd one thats missing?

for me its like that with picks. i drop one,and i swear i look everywhere for the sucker and cant find it. i dont know where they go. i can drop a red pick on a white flat surface,and it dissapears forever if i turn around. i buy a s---load of them every chance i get,but always wind up with only a couple on hand.

must be like a parralel world somewhere where it rains picks or something,and im supplying them. bastards.

Bobby


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I used to buy those thick, purple Dunlop picks and sharpen them to a point. Then they brought them out with points, which saved me a lot of time. But I found that I got so used to them I couldn't play with normal picks at all, so now I use those 2mm Dunlop Stubby picks. Pick choice doesn't matter to me that much these days, but I prefer picks that won't bend.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

I used to be about Fender mediums. No particular reason... just picked up some of those when I first learned to play and stuck with it.

Then I moved and the Fender's were a pain to find, so I grabbed a Dunlop Tortex of each colour and settled on the purple ones (1.14mm). Not sure why... I think I was going through a 'bigger pick means bigger tone' thing.

Then one day the attack noise of Tortexs really started to bug me. It was around this time that I became all about Jazz IIIs. I liked their smooth attack. I used them religiously for few years.

Then one day I found the Jazz IIIs lacking. The attack was smooth, but there wasn't much definition between attacks. So I grabbed a green Tortex that'd been sitting on a shelf for a number of years and liked the edge it gave to my picking.

I'm still on the green Tortex.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

A few years ago I settled on the Dunlop USA Nylon 0.88's, probably the most middle of the road pick you can get


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Golden Gate picks


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Actually, the Zippo use is kind of revisionist history. Jeans first came out in the 19th C and Zippos didn't make it til 1932. The small pocket was supposed to be for pocket watches, but since no one carries a watch and fob anymore, it's kind of open season as to what pocket is for. When I smoked, it was always a Zippo. Now it's picks.


That's where I keep mine too although most times they end up in the washing machine... BTW, I use .8mm polycarbonate picks, custom made by UglyDog.ca


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I was going to start a new thread on this but found this one so I'll resurrect it. When I first started playing I liked the super thin Dunlop Nylon .38mm. I liked the fact that the pick would bend easily if I dug into the string too much when trying to fast pick, but on the flip side, it had weak attack.

Eventually I realised this was bad technique and I tried to improve it using the Stylus Pick. The Stylus pick is not designed as an everyday pick but rather as a training/warm-up tool to develop fast but precise alternate picking. It has a diamond head that snags the string if you dig too deep into it, so it helps develop a lighter and more precise touch. They still make it today.

While practising with it I realised I really like the thick and pointy hard picks for attack and developed a lighter and more efficient technique. I tried a ton of the thickest picks and settled on the Dunlop Stubby Triangle 3.0 mm. They last a long time and with 3 points, you get more use out of them, but they are getting harder to find. Stores used to carry them but now they are only found on-line - I guess they are not very popular. Since I can't play with anything else, a few years ago I ordered about 100 from the US and I expect they will last longer than I will.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Fender 351 heavy - for about the last 40 years.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Dunlop Max-Grip Jazz III (Carbon Fiber) are my go-to picks. Good grip and great feel. Also, slow to wear down.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I started on classical, but when I switched to electric I played with thin picks, but had terrible pick control & was always breaking them.
So I switched to thick picks & that helped a lot.
I still use thick picks.
I use a variety of them, but mostly Tortex 1.14 picks (The purple ones)


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow, my last post here was 10 years ago. I'm using BlueChip picks for quite a while now. It sticks to your fingers, glides through strings and doesn't wear out. Mine are the same size as a Jazz III pick. I've never bought picks since I got them. about 8 years ago now.


----------



## Alsomooh (Jul 12, 2020)

Switched to Blue Chips several years ago, but after I posted here. Once in a while I use one of my celluloid or ultex ones but not often.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’d like to try a blue chip pick but I also like to distribute picks everywhere and not worry about losing an expensive one or even having to keep track of it.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I like to switch picks quite a bit. I also like a fingers-only approach. I like Blue Chip, Gravity, V Picks, Red Bear, Purple Plectrums. Probably my fave at the present time are Thalia's Rosewood picks. Here's what my pick tin looks like.


----------

